# Tampa Bay Area Vets?



## whitetiprs13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a good local vet they use to do fecal testing? I am in the Bradenton/ Sarasota area but don't mind driving a little ways if I need to.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Matt-

Try shooting Bill a PM, he might know of one.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/billschwinn.html


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It is Avian and animal hospital on Starky rd in Seminole, 727-398-1928. I have used them since the early 90's. Used to be Dr. Lightfoot and D. Helmer. I don't remember the current docs name. Tell them I referred you, Bill


----------



## whitetiprs13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Bill I will give them a call.


----------

